

Ask HN: Feedback on Age Directory based on Yahoo BOSS - ptm
http://www.agedir.com/

======
huhtenberg
Does it solve a problem that actually exists ?

I am having hard time seeing how "estimating an accurate age of a celebrity"
could be worthy of a standalone service.

~~~
ptm
It doesn't. I just wanted to use Yahoo BOSS to extract some simple semantic
data.

~~~
huhtenberg
Ok, cool. I assumed it was the case.

------
raju
Shouldn't it be so that dead celebrities don't have an age? John Lennon shows
up at 68 (which I believe to be correct) but that's assuming he was still
alive, yes?

~~~
ptm
Yes, it is assuming he was alive :).

It gets the date of birth via Yahoo BOSS and computes the age accordingly, the
date of death (if any) is not accounted for.

------
chris11
You may want to filter some of the pics you use. The one you are using for
Lance Armstrong has him naked.

~~~
ptm
I'm using Yahoo BOSS search thumbnail service with Safesearch turned on; not
sure why it doesn't pick these up.

Thanks for the feedback.

------
pt
Site down?

~~~
ptm
Sorry, EveryDNS took the site down for a while -
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=529445>

------
villageidiot
Are you planning on publicizing it on gossip sites & making money from
advertising? Or is this just a toy project?

~~~
ptm
Toy project.

